# Roland Versacamm sp300 Help!?



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I just purchased the Roland Versacamm sp300 print / cut system from imprintables at the ISS Atlantic City. I was wondering if anyone else on the forum has this machine and what sucess they have had from different vinyls. Right now I will be using the opaque solution for heat transfer but am not sure on other vinyl for heat transfer and for regular print vinyl. I have heard about Oracal and Avery but would like input from others out there. Any sucess or failures? Thanks.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

How are you getting alomg with your sp300? I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you want to do with it?
If you want to do digital posters & banners there are many materials out there. Check rolanddga.com for an idea of materials available. Also companies such as Creative Banner, Grimco, Gregory, etc.

check out signforums.com.

Ron


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I want the sp300 to print and cut transfers and cut vinyl for pressing on t-shirts mostly. I also plan to make some vinyl decorations for shop windows and stickers


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the SP-540V. I love it.
I do banners, posters and decals. I have the transfer material for this machine but have not tried it.

Ron


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

the sp540 must be great but it's far too "large" for my pocket ;-))


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry about the sabbatical but I am back! The sp300 is the best addition to my business yet! I am working on a full write up for it that should be out this weekend including pictures etc. This one machine allows me to do everything thta a dtg printer can do plus stickers, banners, etc etc etc. The setup and training was simple. Within an hour I was printing stickers and heat transfer vinyl. This thing is just awesome. If you are thinking about a DTG PLEASE consider the versacamm as an option. I will put the full write up out this weekend!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

write up is here for those that are interested: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17568.html

Thanks Steven!


----------



## Donnascharmer (May 7, 2007)

Hello all! 
We've had a SP300 for almost 3 years now. I't's been the best $$$ I have spent so far in my sign business. I just bought a Knight 14"x16" swing-away and have desided that the color print solvent/ecosol CPS 2160 seems to be the best media that I have been able to find.
If anyone knows of anything better for the money, please let me know.

Randy @ 229-985-7710


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

Donnascharmer said:


> Hello all!
> We've had a SP300 for almost 3 years now. I't's been the best $$$ I have spent so far in my sign business. I just bought a Knight 14"x16" swing-away and have desided that the color print solvent/ecosol CPS 2160 seems to be the best media that I have been able to find.
> If anyone knows of anything better for the money, please let me know.
> 
> Randy @ 229-985-7710


Did you find out more in the mean time, I'm very intressted. At first considering a DTG and stroling on this forum, I'm now inclined to rather buy a plotter/cutter.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the cost of the inks per square foot of printing.

thanks.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe the ink cost per sq. foot are listed on the web site.. but i will tell you this.. The ink cost are mimimal.. The ink cartridges are about 50 - 60 dollars each.. I know we did a order of 25 double sided banners that were 8' x 3 ' that had full color coverage.. and the ink cost were under 150.oo and we made over 5,000 on the job..

The actual ink cost vary per application as you have differant profiles you use and some of them lay more ink then others. but i seem to remember them telling me it cost under 50cents a sq foot to print on oracal vinyl and thats including the vinyl cost.. 

I too have some of the print stuff from colorprint that ive not tried yet.. lol.. I got close to trying it this week.. but had too many rush orders for printed products to get done by friday..

the 54 inch versacamm has paid for itself many times over in the last 18 months.. and we have had no maintance issues.. have not had to have it serviced for anything..


----------



## Walter T (Dec 27, 2007)

Whats a ' in centimeters? I thought it was an inch, but that would be very small banners...


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

You can control the ink quantity on the profile. I think that on a scale that I can 't remember the default value is 220 but with values from 140 to 160 you can get good printing quality on most vinyls. I haven't made calculations or keep acurate records but I use, for quotation purpose, the figure that the local distributot gave to me: EUR 2,50 per square meter (aprox USD 0,30 per square foot) with a 70% color coverage. I would apreciate if somebody can coment on this.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Walter,

8' x 3' is approx 240cm x 90cms.

50 cents per sq foot of printing seems to be unbeliveably cheap.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

We have the 540 and for a regualr sign, we are at about .23 a sqaure foot for material and ink.

The t-Shirt transfer print a bit heavier, but I figured costs about .40 per sqaure foot for those so that covers the heavire ink costs and the increase in material cost.

Overall this is the best machine we have ever had.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

lauerja said:


> We have the 540 and for a regualr sign, we are at about .23 a sqaure foot for material and ink.
> 
> The t-Shirt transfer print a bit heavier, but I figured costs about .40 per sqaure foot for those so that covers the heavire ink costs and the increase in material cost.
> 
> Overall this is the best machine we have ever had.


 
To Me the thing ive found unbelievable with this machine is how far the ink actually goes. The ink cost are really minimal


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We use our machine for both shirts and signs (banners et all) and have used the same ink set since last march. They are almost ready for replacement but have really held up to some serious use. I do have the 440ml cartridges in. I have figured that by all of the cost estimates I have seen that for full 4 color edge to edge print it would be around 0.60 per square ft. That would be with some serious ink being used . Typical usage should be no more than 0.30 per square ft. Hope this helps!


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Steve, your figures come close to mine ;-)


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

> The ink cost are mimimal.. The ink cartridges are about 50 - 60 dollars each.. I know we did a order of 25 double sided banners that were 8' x 3 ' that had full color coverage.. and the ink cost were under 150.oo and we made over 5,000 on the job..
> 
> The actual ink cost vary per application as you have differant profiles you use and some of them lay more ink then others. but i seem to remember them telling me it cost under 50cents a sq foot to print on oracal vinyl and thats including the vinyl cost..


thats impressive


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

> The ink cost are mimimal.. The ink cartridges are about 50 - 60 dollars each.. I know we did a order of 25 double sided banners that were 8' x 3 ' that had full color coverage.. and the ink cost were under 150.oo and we made over 5,000 on the job..
> 
> The actual ink cost vary per application as you have differant profiles you use and some of them lay more ink then others. but i seem to remember them telling me it cost under 50cents a sq foot to print on oracal vinyl and thats including the vinyl cost..


thats impressive


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

How are these machines holding up now?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Still running great and still loving mine!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Been almost a year for our VP-540 and still runnin strong !


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine runs smoothly for about 1,5 years.


----------

